# Sterling Pro Split R any good?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All,
Has anyone out there tried the Sterling Pro Split R alternator splitting system?
The claims from Sterling look good and may solve or help charging issues with the liesure battery/s
If Andy (Roadpro) is out there have you fitted any ?
Regards Ray


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you state your charging "issues", that is, the problem you are trying to fix, we may be able to suggest other solutions.

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hab batt charging*

Hi Dave,
No actual problem, just looking to get as efficient a charge as possible into my hab batts when on the move - Swift system has tiny cables, meters long, through dubious relays etc
Dont fancy the batt to batt from Sterling or the hassle of "advanced alternator regulators" as I cant even see the alternator never mind work on it
On my last van I put a simple large relay/big cables split system which worked ok but no where near as good as the ADVERC Battery Management Unit I fitted to my boat 
I have 2 x 245ah 6 volt Trojan deep cycle batteries which can take 40/50 amps of charge without problems which is what i would expect to get from the alt fitted to my Duc. at normal cruising revs
The Stirling Pro Split R claims to put the charge where its needed and protects the starter battery from overcharge and overvoltage whilst fully charging the hab battery
Cost is circa £100
Regards Ray


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Andy is currently at the NEC re-building their stand.

C.


----------

